# Racing pedal pads for our cars?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

as a former professional road-racer, i am going nuts with the GTO's pedals being so far apart that heel and toe downshifting is a nighmare. all my other cars would allow me to have half of my foot (ball of my foot) on the brake and half of my foot on the gas when i was doing "blip" downshifts. i might make a pedal cover for the goat's brake and gas, but i would rather just buy some. anyone know who makes them and are they large enough? thanks!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree with you entirely. I've given up trying to heel toe with these pedals.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

enjracing said:


> as a former professional road-racer, i am going nuts with the GTO's pedals being so far apart that heel and toe downshifting is a nighmare. all my other cars would allow me to have half of my foot (ball of my foot) on the brake and half of my foot on the gas when i was doing "blip" downshifts. i might make a pedal cover for the goat's brake and gas, but i would rather just buy some. anyone know who makes them and are they large enough? thanks!



I would try to find some unervisl ones or some that are big enough and mod them to fit.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

DON't DO IT!!!!

I fOUND SOME PEDALS :willy: arty: :willy: 

HERE IS THE LINK

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applica...l_Trans._Only_

WEBSITE

http://www.gravanatuning.com/


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.ultimatepedals.com/home.htm


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah but they do not have any gto but for other brands their perfect.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MJGTOWISH said:


> yeah but they do not have any gto but for other brands their perfect.


They have ones that fit our cars.

I've seen them installed, very nice.

And unlike Gravana, they are actually interested in making a sale.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 12, 2006)

enjracing, I'm with you on that one. It is quite annoying. I haven't had time to work on it but I was figuring I would just weld an extension to the side of the brake pedal. It probably only needs an inch or so. Overall the brake and clutch pedals need to be moved toward the center of the car.

Groucho, what pedals did you buy? I didn't see a GTO listed on their web site. How much were they?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Groucho, what pedals did you buy? I didn't see a GTO listed on their web site. How much were they?


I didn't buy them, but I have a buddy who has. Very nice indeed. I believe a full set is ~$200 or so.

A call or email is required to find out which ones they recommend for our Holdens, but they exist.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

the gap is actually quite significant between the 2 pedals. i would like to close it up by about 2 inches if possible.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

enjracing said:


> the gap is actually quite significant between the 2 pedals. i would like to close it up by about 2 inches if possible.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful!!! thanks man! how much is that pedal?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

enjracing said:


> beautiful!!! thanks man! how much is that pedal?


I believe this pedal alone is $75-- $100, depending on options.

I don't remember now if I had emailled them or spoke on the phone, but they were very helpful in determining which one was best for our cars.

http://www.ultimatepedals.com/home.htm


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

found the perfect pedal!!!! and it's cheap! it's even adjustable!

http://www.nopionline.com/nopistore... Competition Sports


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

enjracing said:


> found the perfect pedal!!!! and it's cheap! it's even adjustable!


Looks funny, but it makes sense ergonomically...howinthehell does it mount?


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i will call them in the morning to ask.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, please let us know. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

enjracing said:


> i will call them in the morning to ask.


Any updates. I just picked up an '06 and am having a heck of a time with my, "Heel and Toe" downshifts. As a former racer myself, it kills me not to be able to properly blip the throttle while braking.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

The problem that I'll have is fitting my left foot between the clutch pedal and dead pedal. :willy: Shouldn't have a problem with heel/toe though...

You know what they say about big feet. :rofl:


----------

